# Plumbing in



## Snaxmuppet (Apr 20, 2012)

I am looking to buy a Duetto and wondered if I should plumb it in. Of course, I read that once you plumb in you will never go back to reservoir but I am not particular good at DIY so I wondered if it might be a bit beyond me skill/comfort level? I have never done anything with water/plumbing before.

Of course I could get someone in but do I just get a normal plumber?

What do I need? A filter of course (thinking a Brita Purity C?) but will I need anything else apart from the piping? I am in a soft water area according to the water company web site and I can confirm this as none of my equipment firs up at all, even after a year or two of use.

Any advice would be very much appreciated before I buy


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

On the DIY front there are a couple of considerations, foremost of which is where the machine will live. You will likely need to have the same connections under your worktop as those needed by a washing machine or dishwasher, that is to say a water supply and a drain. Power is needed too but a pair of sockets above the worktop (machine and grinder) are as good as below.

It may be possible to utilise those same connections already in use if your proposed site for the machine is not too far away. The addition of a filter can also be a simple affair but you will need a few basic tools such as drill, adjustable spanners etc.

If you are not a DIY man then making the hole in the worktop to take the water supply, drain and perhaps power is probably something you may need to purchase a tool for.

Tell us how far away from these existing services you would like to set up then we can perhaps guide you through the work or at least make it clear to you if you need skilled help.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Answering your questions in order.

1. If you do not feel confident with DIY, I would not recommend you start with plumbing in a coffee machine (probably well beyond your comfort level)

2. If you require it plumbed in ,yes a "normal" plumber is fine (try to get a recommendation from someone OR look for Institute of Plumbers qualified)

3. If you proceed you would need the filter mentioned or similar,you could purchase this and let the plumber supply the pipe work and fittings. or (let him supply everything)

4. If your water is so soft there is no need to fit a filter at all.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

There are some newer technologies that may (or may not) give you confidence to have a go at this project as they obviate the need for assorted tools. For example:






Notice that the video refers also to the use of plastic pipes as an alternate to copper.

I'm not sure I would be happy installing central heating in a multi floor property with this but for your requirements they might be a simple solution.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I thought I would resurrect this thread rather than start a new one as it is as good a place as any to post.

Years ago I learned about the problems of hard water the hard way and wrote about it on the old ****************, the article is still on the web here http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/water-related-problems-and-why-i-installed-ro-paul-l

Wind forward a few years, a house change (meaning the opportunity to put in a better 5-stage RO system which I did about a year ago) and a coffee machine change (from the Alex MK2 to a Duetto MK2 about 6 years ago). When I wrote that old article I was limited on my options as the place was not mine, however I prsonally never fancied plumbing in from the mains with inline filters in case there was a mains supply problem and the system was over-burdened. Perhaps rare, but what I wanted to do was use more gravity and less pressure on the coffee machine internals to still use an external-rather-than internal reservoir approach.

Hence, I post this as a third option for those considering either plumbing-in or using the internal reservoir. you can see I use a 3-litre plastic container (cleaned regularly) at an elevated height hidden in the cupboard above the Duetto. I simply drilled a hole up under the base of the cupboard so it is all hidden, in the 3-litre tank I drilled one in the top for the braided pipe and then another for a small funnel to make refilling easier. I use a jug and RO faucet (with the usual bicarb addition) so it is really easy, in fact I use this faucet (without bicarb) for the kettle, fridge water tank (built into the door) and all cooking. This RO system was £150 so it made more sense to move up to this type (with pump and tank) than to replace membrane and filters on my old 3-stage system (non-pump or tank) so I disposed of that.


----------

